# 175 hp tiller motors



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am looking at getting a 175 merc with the big tiller handel for my project boat.

Does anyone else have a high hp motor with a tiller. I was wondering how you liked them


Thanks
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

sjk984 said:


> I am looking at getting a 175 merc with the big tiller handel for my project boat.
> 
> Does anyone else have a high hp motor with a tiller. I was wondering how you liked them
> 
> ...


Im not sure there is such a thing, and not sure I would want to hold my Merc 175 by a tiller handle WOW sounds like a rush tho!

BD


----------



## wishfull thinking (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a 90 hp 2 stroke on our lund 1890 pro v. We fish salmon with the rig and its a pain to work the back of the boat. If we have a double or tripple on, someone is driving with their feet. Ours does not have steering assist but i think the bigger mercs do. Its not bad on your arm trolling or on plane but in between will make your arm burn.:evil:


----------



## wishfull thinking (Mar 6, 2012)

By the way, have something to hold on to when you run that pig. I have about been thrown from the seat more than once.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

bassdisaster said:


> Im not sure there is such a thing, and not sure I would want to hold my Merc 175 by a tiller handle WOW sounds like a rush tho!
> 
> BD


Any merc motor can have a tiller. I test drove a skeeter with a 250 verado last summet. It has a hydraulic tiller remote so it the same as using a wheel.. 

I just bought the 150 cause the 175 is right at the hp of the boat ant i still want to hang a ki ker motor on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

wishfull thinking said:


> By the way, have something to hold on to when you run that pig. I have about been thrown from the seat more than once.


Yeah i m going to custom make the cock pit. Im going to have a removeable hand grap in the floor so i can stand or si

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

sjk984 said:


> Any merc motor can have a tiller. I test drove a skeeter with a 250 verado last summet. It has a hydraulic tiller remote so it the same as using a wheel..
> 
> I just bought the 150 cause the 175 is right at the hp of the boat ant i still want to hang a ki ker motor on.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lets see if I got this str8, you diddent go 175hp because you wanted a kicker motor? 
Do you run them both @ the same time? 
If not then how can the HP rating of the kicker matter in relation to the craft's max HP rating? 
I seriously doubt the HP of the kicker comes into play as only 1 is running at a time! Tho I could be wrong??

BD


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

bassdisaster said:


> Lets see if I got this str8, you diddent go 175hp because you wanted a kicker motor?
> Do you run them both @ the same time?
> If not then how can the HP rating of the kicker matter in relation to the craft's max HP rating?
> I seriously doubt the HP of the kicker comes into play as only 1 is running at a time! Tho I could be wrong??
> ...


It does. 
I was written a warning in 2005 on my 14' duck boat. By coast guard. 

They added my 3 horse back up to my 25 hp. And i was over max hp
..

It was new to me to


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> Lets see if I got this str8, you diddent go 175hp because you wanted a kicker motor?
> Do you run them both @ the same time?
> If not then how can the HP rating of the kicker matter in relation to the craft's max HP rating?
> I seriously doubt the HP of the kicker comes into play as only 1 is running at a time! Tho I could be wrong??
> ...


No joke, my buddy got sweated for this by the dnr! 88 Johnson spl with a 2.5 horse merc kicker, boat rated for 90, dnr said he had 90.5 lol. Normal people think if the kicker isn't running it would just be weight clamped on the back of the boat. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Jimw said:


> No joke, my buddy got sweated for this by the dnr! 88 Johnson spl with a 2.5 horse merc kicker, boat rated for 90, dnr said he had 90.5 lol. Normal people think if the kicker isn't running it would just be weight clamped on the back of the boat.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well, If that happened the DNR was wrong
Max HP is for the main motor

If you added the kicker plus the main, Let me be the first to tell you
90% of the pro Walleye boats would be illegal


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

How about the CG WHEN I GOT MINE.

Is it really worth the 25 hp to have to spend a day in court to prove it......


Maybe they are all wrong and you are right..

While its up for interpretation by the officer i am not going to test them......




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ManxFishing said:


> Well, If that happened the DNR was wrong
> Max HP is for the main motor
> 
> If you added the kicker plus the main, Let me be the first to tell you
> 90% of the pro Walleye boats would be illegal


I agree, If our DNR officers are not intelligent enought to figure out that the HP rating on a Boat is for the MAIN motor then they need a new job!
Stupid is as stupid SAYS/DOES FOREST!
I do not believe we should have to put up with idiots in law enforcement especially.
I for 1 have never seen anyone check to see if the HP rating on a boat matched the actuall thats on the boat, if this is the case these guys are just nitpicking to up their quota's!
When you look into the face of stupid, just laugh and walk away lol


BD


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

bassdisaster said:


> Lets see if I got this str8, you diddent go 175hp because you wanted a kicker motor?
> Do you run them both @ the same time?
> If not then how can the HP rating of the kicker matter in relation to the craft's max HP rating?
> I seriously doubt the HP of the kicker comes into play as only 1 is running at a time! Tho I could be wrong??
> ...



Yup, Wrong!

If a Capacity Plate lists a maximum horsepower, it cannot be exceeded. Some examples of when a decal CANNOT be awarded:
&#61623; If a boat has a maximum horsepower capacity of 200 HP and the boat has a 190 HP main motor, a 25 HP kicker motor CANNOT be put on the boat for trolling.
&#61623; A higher horsepower motor allowed by the plate CANNOT be put on a boat if it weighs less than the lower horsepower motor.
&#61623; If a boat is operated on a lake that is at a high altitude, a higher than allowed motor CANNOT be used to make up for the loss of performance.

http://coastguardaux.com/f9_11/Capacity Plates.pdf


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanx,

It's a interestiong link
With the talk that you will have to have GC inspections in the furture
There's allot of boats out there that were pre rigged at the factory that 
would exceed the max HP rating

Look at any Ranger, Lund, Etc. catalog 





Shoeman said:


> Yup, Wrong!
> 
> If a Capacity Plate lists a maximum horsepower, it cannot be exceeded. Some examples of when a decal CANNOT be awarded:
> &#61623; If a boat has a maximum horsepower capacity of 200 HP and the boat has a 190 HP main motor, a 25 HP kicker motor CANNOT be put on the boat for trolling.
> ...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> Yup, Wrong!
> 
> If a Capacity Plate lists a maximum horsepower, it cannot be exceeded. Some examples of when a decal CANNOT be awarded:
> &#61623; If a boat has a maximum horsepower capacity of 200 HP and the boat has a 190 HP main motor, a 25 HP kicker motor CANNOT be put on the boat for trolling.
> ...


http://coastguardaux.com/f9_11/Capacity Plates.pdf[/QUOTE 
The real question is what idiot thought up that regulation, any sane mind will say that the main motor and kicker motor will never be operated @ the same time @ speed therefor the Max HP rating on the craft will not be exceded!
But hay, thos ppl need to justify their jobs so we have stupid rules and regulations!
Just because thats how it is does not make it rite or sane! If my electric trolling motor was rated in HP insted of foot pounds then i too would be over the max HP rating on my boat! Sheesh
BD


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I agree

More than likely a weight/stress issue on the transom. Too much weight on the back can sink a boat with a following sea while trolling.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

ManxFishing said:


> Thanx,
> 
> It's a interestiong link
> With the talk that you will have to have GC inspections in the furture
> ...


Lund would not install a 9.9 kicker on my father pro v because it was at max hp.

They installed the pre rig and shipped the motor to the marina separately. Then he had to pay a tech cash to install it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

sjk984 said:


> Lund would not install a 9.9 kicker on my father pro v because it was at max hp.
> 
> They installed the pre rig and shipped the motor to the marina separately. Then he had to pay a tech cash to install it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's funny
Here's a 1975 pro-v shown in the catalog
it's rated Max HP at 225
It's shown with a 225 and a kicker

http://www.lundboats.com/boats/2013-aluminum/pro-v-boats/1975-pro-v


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Idk. That how they did it in the 90's




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wishfull thinking (Mar 6, 2012)

Well this has become interesting. In my case I have a 90 hp tiller and it is the max rating for my boat. I also have a 15 hp kicker for when the time comes when i need it to get back to shore. It is also a tiller and we don't use it for trolling because it is a pain in the a%^ but it is nice to have for emergency use. I guess I would rather take the chance getting a ticket than not being able to get back under some kind of power, right or wrong. Just my opinion and what I'm going to do. Good info guys.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok

I e-mailed the CG about this
Seems the Coast Guard Aux. VS tips was wrong and they are working to correct it.

There's no ticket for exceding the Max HP with or without a kicker


"There are several pieces of misinformation in the Coast Guard Auxiliary "VS TIPS" that you cited that we are in the process of having corrected. 

The maximum horsepower rating, although highly recommended to be complied with, is not "mandatory" for the boat owner to comply with. Additionally, that rating only applies to the main propulsion engine and does not include any kicker or trolling motor. The Auxiliary inspector should educate any owner who exceeds the maximum horsepower rating on the problems associated with exceeding the rating but it should not be the grounds for not issuing a decal.

Thank you for bringing this issue to our attention. 

Phil Cappel
Chief, Recreational Boating Product Assurance Branch (CG-BSX-23)
Office of Auxiliary and Boating Safety, United States Coast Guard
Phone: (202) 372-1076 Fax: (202) 372-1908
E-mail: [email protected]
Web: www.uscgboating.org?


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks wish i would have done that.....

I got a 150 tiller coming now.. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet

I run a 90HP on a 18' tiller and it works

But a 150 sounds perfect
So what boat is it going on?


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah its going on a 21 starcraft mariner.

I am restoring this winter... i thought that since i was always at the back running things i can have a totaly open bots with some nice seating for the fam

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelslayer (Aug 28, 2012)

ManxFishing said:


> Ok
> 
> I e-mailed the CG about this
> Seems the Coast Guard Aux. VS tips was wrong and they are working to correct it.
> ...





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

